# MIDWEST FROG FEST Saturday OCT 18, 2008



## EDs Fly Meat (Apr 29, 2004)

Who?- Any beginner, expert, or professional dart frog hobbyist.
What?-Midwest Frog Fest 10am to 50pm. Once again the Chicago area will be the host to one of the greatest all exclusive dart frog and amphibian trade shows. There is something for anyone, and I encourage everyone to come out and see what the Midwest dart frog hobbyists have to offer. There are some great people out this way, and there is always something new to be seen at this show. I am amazed by something new every time. You can expect for sale, dart frogs, amphibians, terrarium supplies, plants, orchids, carnivorous plants, feeder insects, and much much more. We have enjoyed hosting this show for many reasons. Chicago is a major hub of transportation in the country. Chicago is the 3rd largest city in the country. And there are some great hobbyists out here. Come on out and speak with some of the most creative and innovative hobbyists in the country.
Want to be a vendor? Vendor packets are online. Space is limited, but everyone who wants to be a vendor, can be a vendor. Vendor applications will go out next week to everyone who has participated in past Midwest Frog Fest shows. If you would like one please, send me a private message. This promises to be another great show, and sale, there will be more workshops, and there will be another auction benefiting Brian Kubicki and the Costa Rican Amphibian Research Center.
Where?- The Holiday Inn Hotel and Joliet Convention Center
411 South Larkin Avenue Joliet, IL 60436 (815) - 729 –2000
When-Mark your calendars for October 18th, 2008


----------

